# I love to post pics.



## bigwideland (Oct 28, 2005)

This is pic of we playing with my fat, I love to play, how about all for fatties do you like to play with the fat, folds, roll and feel the mass of your fat?

Hope you FFA enjoy and dream my hands are yours,  

View attachment image0006.jpg


View attachment image0007.jpg


----------



## slimchic77 (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh my!!!


----------



## jellibellie (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow, you have an incredible belly. How about some pics of you sitting and playing with your belly!!

Jelli


----------



## missaf (Oct 29, 2005)

:smitten: I better not say what I was thiknin


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 29, 2005)

Please say what you think, that one of the good thing about posting the feed back no matter what that is. See pics of more fondling of flab.  

View attachment image0001.jpg


View attachment image0002.jpg


View attachment image0003.jpg


View attachment image0004.jpg


View attachment image0005.jpg


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 29, 2005)

I LOVE the pics!!!!! Great work!!!!


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 29, 2005)

No. 4 especially made my blood pressure go WAY up! Whew. You're really hot BWL.


----------



## Shylla (Oct 30, 2005)

!!!

Amazing.


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 30, 2005)

now to get mt hubby to look that hot!


----------



## It's Just Me (Oct 31, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> Please say what you think, that one of the good thing about posting the feed back no matter what that is. See pics of more fondling of flab.



Very very nice.


----------



## Nikki (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you for sharing those wonderful pics. I'm going to have a great night sleep tonight. Now if I can get a certain someone to look like you, it'll be set.


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 1, 2005)

I love it when you post your pics! very sexy!


----------

